# Beta, tetras, and problems



## Russell Crowe (Sep 30, 2009)

My female beta was lonely in her 10 gallon tank by herself. So I got her a few neon tetras. The beta was more energetic in her cup. None of my fish are eating. The beta attempted to eat some of the tetras flakes but spit it out. The tetras and beta don't even know the other exist. Everyone keeps telling me just to give them time to adjust. Hopefully it gets better over time. Its only been a couple days so we will see how it goes. Any advice on how to get my fish to eat that would be great. Thanks


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Are flakes all you feed your fish? Flakes is not enough. I'd vary the diet adding pellets and frozen stuff such as bloodworms, brine shrimps and daphnia on their menu. You could add garlic on the food if you are concerned at their lack of appetite. Kent has liquid garlic available in pet stores.


----------



## Russell Crowe (Sep 30, 2009)

I do not only feed my fish flakes. I was feeding my beta bloodworms regularly until I learned this was bad. I got pellets the other day when I moved my beta into the 10 gallon tank and she has not ate a pellet so far. And BTW just recently my smallest tetra got caught in the filter when I wasn't looking. I shut off the filter immediately and I thought he was dead. I was just about to scoop him out of there until I saw some life left in him. All of a sudden, my female beta began to feast on the tetra. I didn't know betas would eat tetras. Well anyways I got flakes at the bottom of my tank, pellets floating at the top and none of my fish look happy. Suggestions?


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

Hikari Betta Bio Gold Betta Fish Food. This is the staple of my bettas diets and they love them. I supplement with blood worms, daphnia and mysis shrimp. I feed my tetras flakes as a staple but they also get daphnia & mysis. You might want to try the Bio Gold Betta pellets as IMHO it's the best betta food out there. How long has this tank been set up??


----------



## Russell Crowe (Sep 30, 2009)

I set up my tank 3 days ago. I put the beta in after about 24 hours and then the tetras I acclimated last night. The tetras are starting to eat the flakes on the bottom. The beta keeps eating the flakes and spiting them out and she does this with the pellets as well. I feel like my beta just won't eat pellets whatsoever. Where is the best place online to pick up some bio gold?


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

www.thatfishplace.com

www.drsfostersmith.com

What brand of pellets are you currently using? Alot of them are just too big for a betta's mouth. The Bio Gold are a nice tiny vitamin packed size. 

PS. I have to ask...is Russell Crowe your real name or are you just a fan of the actor? If you're the real deal I need to discuss your next movie role (Robin Hood) with you! :lol:


----------



## Russell Crowe (Sep 30, 2009)

aunt kymmie said:


> www.thatfishplace.com
> 
> www.drsfostersmith.com
> 
> ...


Thanks for the advice. HBH Betta Bites is the brand. Yeah I think your right the pellets are kind of big. And no I am not Russell Crowe, just a fan. Anyways I haven't put any activated carbon in my filter yet because I didn't know how much and how often. Should I get on that asap?


----------



## Russell Crowe (Sep 30, 2009)

I just ordered some bio gold so hopefully that will help my bettas appetite. Is there any reason why I can't add another female betta to the mix or could they gang up on my tetras?


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

Adding another female betta will harm your existing betta more than it would your tetras. Have a look see here:

http://www.fishforum.com/betta-fish-care/female-betta-sororities-29402/

I used carbon only once in my filter and that was in order to absorb/pull the remaining residual of medication after I was done treating my tank for ich. I don't use carbon on the advice of the members here and to be honest I can't remember what the reasons were. I'll have to go look up the reasons as to why most believe it's not necessary.


----------



## Russell Crowe (Sep 30, 2009)

aunt kymmie said:


> Adding another female betta will harm your existing betta more than it would your tetras. Have a look see here:
> 
> http://www.fishforum.com/betta-fish-care/female-betta-sororities-29402/
> 
> I used carbon only once in my filter and that was in order to absorb/pull the remaining residual of medication after I was done treating my tank for ich. I don't use carbon on the advice of the members here and to be honest I can't remember what the reasons were. I'll have to go look up the reasons as to why most believe it's not necessary.


Wow, thanks a lot. I'm glad I didn't make that mistake. Also thanks for clarifying that adding carbon to the filter is not necessary. I'm thinking about getting a couple more tetras to make them feel a little more comfortable. Thanks again


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

Sure thing. I agree that adding some more tetras woule be nice. It's good that your betta could care lass about them. Maybe post some pics of your tank? We LOVE pictures 
Forgot to add...since your tank is still cycling it would be wise to purchase a liquid test kit so you're able to monitor your water parameters.


----------



## Russell Crowe (Sep 30, 2009)

aunt kymmie said:


> Sure thing. I agree that adding some more tetras woule be nice. It's good that your betta could care lass about them. Maybe post some pics of your tank? We LOVE pictures
> Forgot to add...since your tank is still cycling it would be wise to purchase a liquid test kit so you're able to monitor your water parameters.


Well I was in the pet store today and couldn't resist. I got a couple more tetras. The mollies looked amazing so I got a couple of them too. The owner said one is a male and one is a female. Is there a chance of seeing baby mollies? I will post pics soon.


----------



## Russell Crowe (Sep 30, 2009)

Yeah so there are my fish. I couldn't get a good shot of my betta but the mollies and tetras came out alright. Enjoy !;-)


----------



## xrayjeeper83 (Sep 6, 2009)

ok how do yall filter if you dont have the carbon???? Im about to set up a 5 gallon with a betta


----------



## Russell Crowe (Sep 30, 2009)

xrayjeeper83 said:


> ok how do yall filter if you dont have the carbon???? Im about to set up a 5 gallon with a betta


If you look earlier in this thread there is a useful link that describes it in detail. Basically it says the main reason to use activated carbon is to get excess medication out of a tank. Other than that its not 100% necessary from my understanding at least. Hope that helps.


----------



## Russell Crowe (Sep 30, 2009)

Just wondering, my female betta is looking pale and almost a silverish white. What could be the reason for this? Could the white gravel in my tank be the cause of this?


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

Russell Crowe said:


> Just wondering, my female betta is looking pale and almost a silverish white. What could be the reason for this? Could the white gravel in my tank be the cause of this?


It is one possibility. Bettas come from dark waters thick with vegetation. Some floating plants would give all your fish security, and some wood, rocks, plants on the bottom the same.

Fish that are programmed by nature to live in dark, plant-thick waters feel threatened and vulnerable in a bare tank. The fish does not know that it is safe; it only knows what its instinct tells it, that without protection it is very exposed to predation. Adding some plants and dark would certainly lessen its stress, and that is a good thing in itself, since stress can cause most all ailments in fish, even parasites. Free of stress, the fish is better able to fend off attackers.

Byron.


----------



## Russell Crowe (Sep 30, 2009)

Thanks a bunch. My tank will have plants soon. My female molly has been getting annoyed my the male from time to time. This should only benefit her cause.


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

Russell Crowe said:


> Thanks a bunch. My tank will have plants soon. My female molly has been getting annoyed my the male from time to time. This should only benefit her cause.


And another thing, agression frequently appears due to the stress of the empty surroundings, when it otherwise would not. Of course, the male will give attention to the female molly in any case, but with nowhere to escape she is going to be very stressed. B.


----------

